# Calling over WiFi



## yankeeclipper74 (Dec 15, 2009)

I have a Samsung S6 phone. I can't get a good signal at home to call over T-Mobile. The solution would be calling over WiFi but there is no option to do it on my phone. Where can I download it? I got the phone from my daughter and it's a European model which I think didn't include that feature. 

Thanks..


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Have you tried a T-Mobile Signal Booster?

https://support.t-mobile.com/docs/DOC-14947


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

According to this it's just a setting you need to change https://ee.co.uk/help/help-new/gett...setting-up-wifi-calling-on-your-samsung-phone


----------



## yankeeclipper74 (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah, as I stated, there is no option for wifi calling to switch on. Hence my problem.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The only other way I am aware of is a software update, if you know which company supplied the phone they may have it, or try Samsung.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

If you have a phone that's wifi capable, then you can open the onboard browser, navigate to voice.google.com and see if you can sign up for an internet phone number. I haven't tried that on a phone but I think it might work. I use it on my home computer and it works great. Problem is that if I try to order or do something online and want to use that number, the seller or organization checks and doesn't believe it's a real number.

Their promo shows it on an android phone.


----------

